# [Bricolaje] Brazo mecánico hamacador para mi bebe



## parcas (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola a todos,  hace dos meses fui papa (el 25/01/2011) y hasta ahora una de las pocas cosas que hacen poner tranquila a mi hija es hamacarla en el coche... así que les presento el "hamacador system 3000"      básicamente es una cremallera con un engranaje el cual es accionado con un micro-motor 12vcc. Utilizando un 555 y un rele de dos vías realizo el intercambio de polaridades para que el motor "vaya y venga" . coloque un pote para variar las velocidades (en realidad varia el tiempo en que cambia de sentido)..... Cuando esta tediosa simplemente lo regulo mas rápido y listo,  funciona de maravillaassss... bueno espero les haya gustado (a mi hija seguro que si), saludossss a todo el foro....


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 51241​
Este es un "Cliente Satisfecho" 

Podrías agregar algo mas sobre la parte mecánica del "Artilugio"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2011)

Eso es lo que llamo un tipo inteligente!!!!!!!
   

PD: Muy bonita la beba.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2011)

Cuando mi hija mayor era Bebe, le había armado un *"Hipnotizador"* Ver el archivo adjunto 43787, dentro de una caja de cassette coloqué una generador seudo-secuencial que encendía 20 LED´s de 3 colores de una forma bastante aleatoria y todo alimentado con una batería de 9V, al mirar esto la beba se quedaba extasiada hasta que se dormía.


----------



## parcas (Abr 7, 2011)

es bastante simple, un motoreductor marca ignis de 24v se encarga de mover el engranaje en ambos sentidos para hacer los  movimientos sobre la cremallera (eje dentado).  la cremallera solo debe tener una guia de aluminio o plastico para que no se salga de carril y nada mas.... facil barato y rapido de hacer, venden cremalleras y engranajes mas chicos y baratos, use estos por que lo tenia a mano...  y si ezavalla, muy linda la beba, salio a la madre ja...

buena idea la del hipnotizador fogonazo.... lo voy a hacer asi tengo el kit completo para hacer dormir bebes je


----------

